# So does everyone with Hashi's get an ultrasound?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Just wondering because my doctor never brought it up and it just seems like a lot of people here on this board are getting ultrasounds?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Just wondering because my doctor never brought it up and it just seems like a lot of people here on this board are getting ultrasounds?


I encourage it because one of the determining factors in Hashimoto's is the nodular appearance of the thyroid.

That predisposes to make one want to rule out cancer. I push it. I prefer that folks get RAIU (radioactive iodine uptake) actually as sonograms do have their limitations.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

thanks Andros, one more quick question! Not sure I understand if my antibody results are considered high?

thyroglobulin Ab is 0.8 units(weak positive)
TPO is 417 IU/mL (positive abnormal)

lab ranges says defieciency <20ng/mL

insufficiency 20-29 ng/mL

optimum level 30-80 ng/mL

possible toxicity > 150 ng/mL

I will bring the us up with my doctor, still trying to figure out why she's not worried about anything, she told me she'd be worried if my free T3 was high

thank you so much for helping me!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am diagnosed with Hashi's and have not yet had an ultrasound. My GP feels my thyroid every visit and has not felt anything yet that she feels should be checked out. I have not RAIU either. I plan to work on getting some of these with my doctor after we get my medications balanced out. I can only battle so many things with her at one time!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> thanks Andros, one more quick question! Not sure I understand if my antibody results are considered high?
> 
> thyroglobulin Ab is 0.8 units(weak positive)
> TPO is 417 IU/mL (positive abnormal)
> ...


Did she run your Free T3? TPO is high but many of us have seen and experienced higher. Presence of TPO means many things as you will find out when you read this although it is quite common in thyroid disease which is autoimmune.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Some say that if you have TPO in high titers that you have Hashimoto's. I do not agree w/this statement. I say TPO is "suggestive" of a myriad of things and yes, high titers are found in Hashimoto's but I don't consider that to be a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

nothernlite, hi! Ya know, reading your post made me realize that my doctor never feels my thyroid at my appointments.

Andros, yeah, my doc did test my free t3 here's the number2.97pg/mL (ranges 2.30-4.50pg/mL)

do I really need to have these tests done?TSI TBII AnA i'm confused as to what these tests are for

How long does it usually take for someone for Hashi's to experience hyperthyroidism or is there a chance I may never experience it at all?

what are the chances that I"d have to have thyroid removal? what does that usually depend on? say if I get my levels under control and there's no goiter I wouldn't have to have it removed?

sorry for all the questions, i've read a lot on this site and still get confused!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> nothernlite, hi! Ya know, reading your post made me realize that my doctor never feels my thyroid at my appointments.
> 
> Andros, yeah, my doc did test my free t3 here's the number2.97pg/mL (ranges 2.30-4.50pg/mL)
> 
> ...


Well, that FT3 is low. Mid-range of the range given would be 3.40 and most of us need our FT3 higher than that for that is the active hormone from whence comes your energy and all good things.

I included a link so you can look the tests up. Here it is in case you did not get it.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It probably would be in your best interest to have these labs done.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Can cancer be detected by the TPO and thyroglobulin AB levels or would my doctor need to know the results of the other tests that I just mentioned on this thread?...I"m just not sure why my doctor wasn't concerned...


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I know several people with hashi's (my husband is one) and they've never had an ultrasound or their thyroid examined at office visits. It seems that G.P.s don't order the test unless there is a visible goiter or nodules.

These people that I know personally have never had a hyper swing, either, so maybe not everyone does.

Renee


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Heh... no kidding. My first visit to the endocrinologist and he didn't even touch my neck! LOL Second time around I had to ask. You would think I was asking for a million dollars or something...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Heh... no kidding. My first visit to the endocrinologist and he didn't even touch my neck! LOL Second time around I had to ask. You would think I was asking for a million dollars or something...


Doctor's don't like to touch anymore. Pooey on that. Why do you think they have invented the robots for surgery?


----------

